# Using MacBook Pro as DAW Machine...Will It Overheat and Crumble Over Time?



## Prockamanisc (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm using a MBP with Touchbar as my Master (running Cubase with a lot of stuff going on), and I've connected it to a PC Slave. The fan is constantly running, and I'm wondering if it would eventually overheat or degrade over time. 

I'm trying to make this machine last, since my last 2 MacBook Pros had graphics card issues and died wayyyy too prematurely.


----------



## KEM (Apr 5, 2018)

I use a completely maxed out 2015 MacBook Pro for everything and it works just fine, sometimes the fans will run but it’s never for that long and it’s never actually gotten hot. And just for reference all of my projects will have around 80-100 tracks with midi, multiple effects, automation, etc. so it definitely gets run through it’s paces, but it always holds up and never fails. And if you have a slave to take some of the workload off, and a newer MBP than me I think you’ll be fine.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 5, 2018)

My 2011 max spec mbp has had 2 logic board replacements, due to overheating and a design flaw with the gpu.
I cant trust mine for intensive work anymore ufortunately.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Apr 5, 2018)

That's my biggest fear. I want to avoid overheating at all costs. My last one was a 2010, which, like the 2011 model, had a flaw with the GPU.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 10, 2018)

Well the newest Intel Mobile CPUs are fantastic Audio Chips.
6 Cores, 64GBs, 30 x PCI Lanes, Optanes fast loading technology, etc.

I’m getting the new Xeon E HEDT Desktop when they become available.
I’m already salivating my next 1U build and Supermicro has come through for me.
Notice the DIMMs are perpendicular for front to back airflow.
But odd that they realease the mobile versions first.
I’m quite sure Apple will be using the 6 Core variant seen below.

Keep in mind they don’t advertise the eDRAM very much. It’s attached to the system or to onboard GFX. It’s been enhanced so this 128MBs of RAM can be assigned as extra CPU Cache for Audio.
I have the original Crystal Well/ Iris GFX i7 5775C CPU.
It’s a fantastic Audio CPU.
I can get extreme voice counts and never get any dropouts or cracklings at ridiculous latency and buffer size settings.

Read a little bit here.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1260...on-mobile-iris-plus-desktop-chipsets-and-vpro

Here’s why I know an even more powerful HEDT Desktop is going to available.

https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/X11/X11SCZ-Q.cfm






These 6 Core Xeons are going to be the best Audio CPU ever made IMHO.
Look at the TDP. That’s pretty groundbreaking considering the 30 lanes, and Optane M.2 capabilities.

Don’t forget to thank AMD...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 12, 2018)

I've been using a 2013 MBP (since new) as the master; never had an issue. I also have it on an inexpensive cooling mat, which I turn on when the MB starts getting warm....but that's typically only when scoring to picture with a lot of tracks playing back.


----------

